# Lavender question



## smgorsch (May 22, 2008)

After spending many a summer in Provence & greatly enjoying the local Lavender honey, we planted a few rows of Lavender adjacent to my 3 hives. For the past 2 years, however, my honey bees have completely avoided the Lavender (which is, however, covered daily by "bumblebees" however).

I know there are many varieties of Lavender available (I planted a "Provence" Lavender available locally). Is it likley I just picked the wrong varietal? Or, is it possible the honeybees won't compete with the other, larger bees? Possibly something else?

Any thoughts appreciated

THanks

Stefan


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know that much about Lavender, but I planted the one that is referred to as "Spanish", and the bees love it. I would have to look it up to see if it is a particular variety, or just a general term for the growth and flower types.:s

It may also be as simple as something else they prefer, blooming during the same period.


----------



## eyearrvee (Jan 21, 2009)

i agree i have both french and spanish lavender. the bees hit em lightly the french slightly more though, then came citrus, now there's privet(yucky honey), and the bees rarely even check on the lavender. the bumblers root through it daily though.


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

Ive got over 250 hardy lavenders and when they're in bloom (now) and its sunny I see honeybees working almost every plant here. I see a similiar amout of bees working the sumac at the same time.


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

I have all sorts of bee friendly plants around my yard, including the clover in the grass. So far what I've noticed is that bees seem to visit plants further from the hives more often than the plants that are near by. Anyone else see this happening? :scratch:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I thought I was noticing the same thing. The plants 50' away seem to get more attention.



Oberlinmom said:


> I have all sorts of bee friendly plants around my yard, including the clover in the grass. So far what I've noticed is that bees seem to visit plants further from the hives more often than the plants that are near by. Anyone else see this happening? :scratch:


----------



## Bee Urself (May 20, 2009)

It seems in my garden that the Bumble Bees have no favorites, they love all the lavenders we have out there. My Honey Bees only seem to favor certain ones, and they appear to the be darker blue variety(Grosso, Folgate,Royal Velvet). I also dont see them on any long stemmed variety, or white flowered ones. I plant only English Lavender, as in the long run I want to harvest them for their scent. This year though, my first in beekeeping I am just leaving the flowers for the bees....


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it is very possible that it is not the quality, but the quantity of lavender plants you have. Bumblebees seem to work individually whereas honeybees work in gangs; My understanding is that there has to be a certain mass of flowers all blooming at the same time before an individual bee can go back to the hive and recruit foragers to join her. I seem to remember reading that when planting for bees it is better to plant a block than a row for this reason. Adrian.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I watched the special on The Educational Channel yesterday about bees in general all over the world. They mentioned Lavender and even showed them in bloom .The wheels went to turning ,as I am gungho at spending money for my bees.
My wife says I am addicted ,I guess she is right.

So everyone is pretty much in agreement, Spanish Lavender is the best for bees and lots of it? Thanks ,bee happy :applause:


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

swabby said:


> So everyone is pretty much in agreement, Spanish Lavender is the best for bees and lots of it?


That would be correct, with another variety, Grosso, being also attractive. I have to agree with Adrian, in an earlier post, though. It's a good thing to make your gardens beautiful with perrenial varieties, but in my experience, you need to think acres, rather than plants, to have any significant impact.

t: Along a tangent thought, my Mother came from Great Britain as a war bride. She always had lavender, albeit English lavender, around. Either in her garden, or in sachets, it didn't matter, I grew up with the smell (fragrance would be more respectful). It has always reminded me of polite and proper old ladies.

There are as many personal tastes as bees in an almond grove, but lavender honey? My wife still uses it in her danties drawer, while it is banned in *all* of mine. I'll stick with buckwheat for a taste treat.


----------



## Bee Urself (May 20, 2009)

I know the impact of only about 25 plants is insignifigant but what has been great is with the amount of bees and other pollinators coming into the backyard to work with the Salvias and Lavenders and all other plants blue. It has been a time of understanding and appreciation, especially for the younger members of the family, and their friends. 
Grosso is a great English Lavender, and I have plenty of it. I prefer the English over the Spanish for the ability to dry it after and use it. My daughter makes wands and sachets etc...


----------

